# CVs a in Spain



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I've just moved to Barcelona and I have been looking for work here. There have been quite a few jobs that I have been qualified for and I've sent in my CV along with a cover letter but I haven't even received a response. I've been living in Australia and I've been doing my CV the way I'm used to. Over there it's chronological and you give a bit of a description of each job. Are things done differently here? 

I'm a qualified English teacher and I was wondering is it better to send my CV to schools or drop it off. 

By the way I also have a European passport and I already have a NIE. Is the NIE something you put on your CV as well. 

Marco


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thurgauer said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just moved to Barcelona and I have been looking for work here. There have been quite a few jobs that I have been qualified for and I've sent in my CV along with a cover letter but I haven't even received a response. I've been living in Australia and I've been doing my CV the way I'm used to. Over there it's chronological and you give a bit of a description of each job. Are things done differently here?
> 
> ...


Hmmm,
:confused2:
I think the CV layout is the same. When you say chronological do you mean starting with the most recent and going back? That's the way it's done. 

How about:

Going round to the schools personally and asking to see the director of studies and if he/she's not available explain that you'd like to give your CV in and to speak to someone. I did that when I moved from teaching in Madrid city to a town outside and it worked. (10 years ago however)

Lingobongo (I kid you not, it's the correct name)have a service where by they send your CV automatically to every school in Barca so it saves you going round. However I think the personal touch often gives you that edge over the email onslaught of cvs. The service costs 10Euros. The site is down at the moment so I'm not putting the link, but i presume they're still operating.

Send your CV directly to companies (or go round personally) making sure you know where they are and that you can get to them. (also did it and still do if necessary. Have always got something sooner or later)

Accompany your cv with a letter of recommendation from one of your referees

Ask academies that you've applied to why you didn't get the job as you're interested in honing your job seeking skills.

Advertise in a local freebie paper or a Barcelona website. (this is where I get 90%) of my work now)

Richard Harris

Madridteacher.com

Hope you get something soon


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for your detailed response. Yes, I've listed my last job first and worked my way back from there. Wouldn't you know I finally got some responses to my emails. I have an interview with Talent Search People on Monday and I''m down as a substitute teacher at two schools. I actually have come across Lingobongo and I was tempted to use them. I think €10 is a small amount to pay but I figured the personal touch is better. I figure it will make more of a positive impact rather than just sending a resume without a cover letter. I thought going in person is still better and that is what I will be doing depending on what happens on Monday. 

Marco


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

thurgauer said:


> Thanks for your detailed response. Yes, I've listed my last job first and worked my way back from there. Wouldn't you know I finally got some responses to my emails. I have an interview with Talent Search People on Monday and I''m down as a substitute teacher at two schools. I actually have come across Lingobongo and I was tempted to use them. I think €10 is a small amount to pay but I figured the personal touch is better. I figure it will make more of a positive impact rather than just sending a resume without a cover letter. I thought going in person is still better and that is what I will be doing depending on what happens on Monday.
> 
> Marco


Hi Marco,
Yes I agree that its better going round schools in person with your CV as you make more of a connection. Plus, here, people often expect a passport size photo or copy of one on the top right of your CV, think it helps people remember who is who among all the applicants they get.

I also think that quite often employers here dont bother replying to all job applicants, perhaps more so in this current economic climate, but its a good idea of Pesky's to follow up your application by enquiring why you havent heard anything, or even phoning the Director to check that they got it, that will help them remember you. In the past, I have had job offers months after taking my CV to an employer so its definitely worth doing.

Good luck,

Caz.I


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Caz, 

thank you very much for your advise. I had no idea that it sometimes takes months for them to get back to you let alone make an offer. I have started doing the rounds of schools and also temp agency. I just wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do since they all seem to be behind locked doors. I thought it would be much better going in person so that they can see you and get an idea of what you are like. Also I think it shows that you are making an effort rather than just sitting in front of your computer and sending out endless resumes. 

I'm happy to say I have got an interview with a temp agency on Monday and I am also down as a substitute teacher at a school. At least that is a step in the right direction and it makes me feel that I am actually getting somewhere. 

Marco


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thurgauer said:


> Hi Caz,
> 
> thank you very much for your advise. I had no idea that it sometimes takes months for them to get back to you let alone make an offer. I have started doing the rounds of schools and also temp agency. I just wasn't sure if it was the right thing to do since they all seem to be behind locked doors. I thought it would be much better going in person so that they can see you and get an idea of what you are like. Also I think it shows that you are making an effort rather than just sitting in front of your computer and sending out endless resumes.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, it's tue that you never when the cv seed that you planted will reap rewards. A class that I've had now for 4 years with the director of a soft ware company started a year after I had sent my publicity to his offices!!  He had kept the info all that time.
The thing with academies is that at the beginning of the year they have the pick of the crop. A lot of teachers are looking for work. It gets to November and a lot of teachers have full timetables so they need to look for others and a good director of studies or HR person in a company will have kept any interesting cvs so they can call those teachers later on in the year.
Glad you've got stuff coming up. :clap2: Hope you can hang on a bit longer and add classes to your timetable as you go along. Remember as well, any experience is good experience in the sense that if you hate it for some reason at least you know I don't want to do that kind of class again, I don't want to work for that academy again, or I don't want to work in that area of the city again.
Have fun


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, it's tue that you never when the cv seed that you planted will reap rewards. A class that I've had now for 4 years with the director of a soft ware company started a year after I had sent my publicity to his offices!!  He had kept the info all that time.
> The thing with academies is that at the beginning of the year they have the pick of the crop. A lot of teachers are looking for work. It gets to November and a lot of teachers have full timetables so they need to look for others and a good director of studies or HR person in a company will have kept any interesting cvs so they can call those teachers later on in the year.
> Glad you've got stuff coming up. :clap2: Hope you can hang on a bit longer and add classes to your timetable as you go along. Remember as well, any experience is good experience in the sense that if you hate it for some reason at least you know I don't want to do that kind of class again, I don't want to work for that academy again, or I don't want to work in that area of the city again.
> Have fun


I've just thought of another tip!
When you're taking your CV round, try to make it stand out a bit from the rest ie print it on blue paper, put it in a folder (about 50c from a papelería), print it in a different colour ink, hand write it in italic handwriting!! (a friend of mine did that in the UK) ... Any more ideas??


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Caz, 

you've made me feel a whole lot better. I had no idea they keep CVs that long and still contact people. I had heard that Sep and Oct are the best months to be looking for work here but I couldn't be here at that time. I was hoping that there would still be a need for teachers even this time of year. I actually have another interview coming up on Monday to teach English online. The school wants someone to work from their premises. That could be an interesting job. I've seen quite a bit of BCN and I think I could probably work pretty anywhere in the city.

Marco


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Pesky Wesky, 

I love your ideas. I am going to try them and see what happens. I can imagine making my CV stand out like that will improve my chances greatly. 

Marco


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hope your lack of activity on the forum indicates a huge volume of work!!
Tell us what's happening, (please)!!


----------



## thurgauer (Jul 8, 2009)

A huge volume of work sounds good to me. Actually I have been pounding the pavement and dropping of my CV all over town and I'm happy to say I did just get a job teaching English. I will be adding some observations to the Teaching English Sticky a bit later on today to let others know what has been happening


----------

